# Preorder the New Sigma 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art Lens for $999



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 17, 2015)

```
<p><strong>Sigma Corporation Announces Pricing and Availability of 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art Lens</strong></p>
<p><em>Market’s first F2 full-frame zoom available in late July for $999</em></p>
<p>RONKONKOMA, NY — July 16, 2015 – Sigma Corporation of America, a leading DSLR lens and camera manufacturer, today announced that the new Sigma 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art lens will become available in late July for the street price of $999.</p>
<p>The 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art lens is the market’s first full-frame zoom that allows photographers to carry one fast aperture lens that can do the work of three popular fixed focal length lenses – the 24mm, 28mm and 35mm. It includes an optimized autofocus (AF) algorithm for smooth, fast, and accurate focusing, a manual focus (MF) override functionality, and is made of Thermally Stable Composite (TSC) reducing its size and weight.</p>
<p>Built upon the impressive versatility offered by Sigma’s 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM Art lens, the new 24-35mm continues the Art line tradition of top optical performance that’s comparable toSigma’s 24mm F1.4 DG HSM Art and 35mm F1.4 DG HSM Art. It offers optimized lens power distribution, and minimizes spherical aberration, axial chromatic aberration and field curvature. The Sigma 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art lens also features a video-friendly, inner focusing system that eliminates front-lens rotation, enhancing the lens’ stability as well as a Hyper Sonic Motor (HSM) that ensures a silent, high-speed AF function.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder: Sigma 24-35mm f/2 DG HSM Art $999: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036u=http://www.adorama.com/SG2435EOS.html" onclick="__gaTracker('send', 'event', 'outbound-article', 'http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036u=http://www.adorama.com/SG2435EOS.html', 'Adorama');" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1162798-REG/sigma_24_35mm_f_2_dg_hsm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x657240" onclick="__gaTracker('send', 'event', 'outbound-article', 'http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1162798-REG/sigma_24_35mm_f_2_dg_hsm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x657240', 'B&H Photo');" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more-->

“The combination of fast, constant aperture and zoom versatility will make this lens exceptionally popular for photographers who crave the convenience of wide angle zooms, paired with the performance of fast, wide primes,” said Mark Amir-Hamzeh, president of Sigma Corporation of America. “The Art lenses have raised the bar for total imaging performance, and this lens is going to make a lot of photographers very happy.”</p>
<p>As with all new lenses under the Global Vision categories, every 24-35mm will be tested using Sigma’s own modulation transfer function (MTF) measuring system, “A1,” in the company’s factory in Japan. It is compatible with Sigma’s USB DOCK, which allows photographers to update the lens’ firmware, adjust focus points and customize full-time MF function settings by using Sigma’s Optimization Pro software. Sigma’s exclusive Mount Conversion Service, which enables users to easily convert the lens’ camera mount between supported versions, is also available for a fee. The lens will be available in Sigma, Canon and Nikon mounts.</p>
<p>The Sigma 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art lens will also feature:</p>
<ul>
<li>Large-diameter, aspherical lens elements, which require advanced technologies to produce, one “F” Low Dispersion (FLD) glass, and seven Special Low Dispersion (SLD) glass elements with two aspherical lenses. The advanced optics and optimized lens power distribution minimizes spherical aberration, axial chromatic aberration and field curvature, resulting in outstanding optical performance</li>
<li>A video-friendly, inner focusing system that eliminates front-lens rotation, enhancing the lens’ stability and allowing use of circular polarizing filters</li>
<li>A Hyper Sonic Motor (HSM) that ensures a silent, high-speed AF function. Smoother AF is achieved when the this AF algorithm is optimized</li>
<li>Full-time MF by rotating the focus ring of the lens while auto focusing</li>
<li>A nine-blade, rounded diaphragm creates an attractive blur to the out-of-focus areas of the image</li>
<li>Specifications: Lens construction containing 18 elements in 13 groups; a weight of 33.2 ounces; a diameter and length of 3.4 inches by 4.8 inches, respectively; a minimum aperture of F16; and angle of view (35mm) of 84.1° to 63.4°; minimum focusing distance of 11 inches; and a maximum magnification ratio of 1:4.4</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><strong>Preorder: Sigma 24-35mm f/2 DG HSM Art $999: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/SG2435EOS.html" onclick="__gaTracker('send', 'event', 'outbound-article', 'http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/SG2435EOS.html', 'Adorama');" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1162798-REG/sigma_24_35mm_f_2_dg_hsm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x657240" onclick="__gaTracker('send', 'event', 'outbound-article', 'http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1162798-REG/sigma_24_35mm_f_2_dg_hsm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x657240', 'B&H Photo');" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong></strong></p>
```


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 17, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I wonder if Sigma are deliberately designing to hit a price point in the $900-$999 range here?
> 
> 24/1.4 Art - $849
> 24-105/4 Art - $899
> ...



Yes, but this is also the first one that doesn't already have a direct first-party competitor so it should have more pricing power. It is interesting to note that those that are sold at higher prices have more of an sharpness advantage (50 is more expensive than the others) than their direct competitors. Even though the 24 is the most recent of the primes, it has little pricing power.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 17, 2015)

They mention they already have a "18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM Art lens," lens.

Why would you want this new lens that is slower and had less of focal range (24-35 vs 18-35)?

Is there some other performance metric I'm missing?

Thanks in advance,


cayenne


----------



## kubelik (Jul 17, 2015)

cayenne said:


> They mention they already have a "18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM Art lens," lens.
> 
> Why would you want this new lens that is slower and had less of focal range (24-35 vs 18-35)?
> 
> ...



cayenne, that one is for APS-C bodies only. The new 24-35 covers a full frame sensor.


----------



## Rahul (Jul 17, 2015)

An oddball focal length. Why not use a fixed prime 24mm and crop to achieve a 35mm FOV instead?


----------



## kubelik (Jul 17, 2015)

Rahul said:


> An oddball focal length. Why not use a fixed prime 24mm and crop to achieve a 35mm FOV instead?



well, why use any focal length over another? I could just crop my 50mm images to 85mm ... but that would change the way I compose, and affect the apparent DOF in the final image. it's certainly a niche lens, but the limited zoom range is still useful for certain people.


----------



## bereninga (Jul 17, 2015)

If I didn't have a 24mm nor a 35mm, I'd probably get this.


----------



## nightscape123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Could be an interesting lens. If it is sharp wide open and has decent coma control it could be a good astro lens. Replace the 24 and the 35.

It would need to be good at f/2.0 though, otherwise you could just use a 15-30 or 14-24. 

As it is right now, most of the 24 and 35 f/1.4's need to be stopped down to 2.0-2.8 to control coma anyway, it will be interesting to see how this one handles it.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 17, 2015)

I wonder how much testing they've done since the release of the 5Ds/R bodies - how it handles the new 50mp is really key.


----------



## Joellll (Jul 17, 2015)

Rahul said:


> An oddball focal length. Why not use a fixed prime 24mm and crop to achieve a 35mm FOV instead?


For a number of reasons.

1. 24mm has a different field of view than 35mm, which makes them natively different. Same applies to why some photographers prefer 40mm/55mm/58mm/60mm over 50mm.

2. 24mm lenses are more challenging to design. To quote Roger Cicala from lensrentals.com quoting someone else, "the old rule is the best 24mm is a 35mm a few steps backwards." While this may sound contradictory to the first reason, we are talking about composition and relative sharpness, not field of view.

3. Sometimes, a photographer may really have no leg-zooming space, then a specific focal length matter. On the other hand, said photographer may not have time to swap lenses (but why this photographer wants to switch from 24mm to 35mm, or vice versa, is beyond me), in that case a zoom lens matters.


----------



## RGF (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd love to see them make 16/18-35 f2 Art. Or even 16-24 F2 Art.


----------



## m8547 (Jul 17, 2015)

Joellll said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > An oddball focal length. Why not use a fixed prime 24mm and crop to achieve a 35mm FOV instead?
> ...



1. 24mm cropped is the same field of view as 35mm, as long as you crop from the center of the frame. If you crop from the edge or corner of the frame you might get perspective distortion (or optical distortion if the lens is not perfect), and it would be as if you are using a 35mm tilt shift lens. 

2. So a 24-35mm zoom must be even more challenging to design. Stepping back with 35mm will change the field of view because you are no longer in the same place. If you stand in one place it doesn't matter if you crop from the center or switch lenses.


It's not much zoom range, but I think it might be useful anyway. And if it has low coma it could be great for stars because I think all the 24mm primes out there now have coma problems (stars are not round in the corners of the frame).


----------



## Andyx01 (Jul 17, 2015)

Preorder the New Sigma 24-35mm F2 DG HSM Art Lens for $999

Or not.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 17, 2015)

24/F2....*SWEET.*

Rented the canon 24/f1.4....the worst focusing lens ever - useless.

Hopefully this is better.


----------



## afonsoclj (Jul 17, 2015)

Sigma, make a 85-135 f/2 and I'll think about buying this one...


----------



## Silverstream (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm actually in the market for a fast prime in this range. I'm a wedding shooter in addition to portraits, etc... Frankly, I would absolutely never carry around 3 primes in that range. I might carry 2 primes but if I am shooting a prime, I want to go to F1.4 so I get as much light as possible. One stop savings from my F2.8 is hardly worth the expense and trouble. 

I'm still deliberating it though. I would love to see an 85mm f1.4 with IS Art series please! I'd be on that in a second. There are no strong options in that area IMO. I need IS as my hands are naturally shaky.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 18, 2015)

I will be purchasing this. Longer FL would've been nice, but 24-35 is what I've really needed. This will make covering wedding receptions with a mix of crop/FF cameras so much easier (compared to the Sigma 18-35).

Really hoping Sigma's next release is a 135mm!!!


----------



## Ripley (Jul 18, 2015)

If the IQ of the 24-35A is identical to the 24A and 35A at f2, the question becomes whether or not one needs the additional stop of light or the convenience of the zoom.

For event shooters with multiple bodies, the consideration could be whether or not to forfeit 35-70mm at f2.8 to gain a stop of light at 24-35mm.

I'm looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## Perio (Jul 18, 2015)

afonsoclj said:


> Sigma, make a 85-135 f/2 and I'll think about buying this one...



Would love to buy both 85 and 135 Art lenses. I recently have emailed Sigma regarding these lenses, although I was quite confident they wouldn't say anything definitive. They responded "_Unfortunately there are no plans at the present time that I am aware of to add either of those two focal length lenses to our “Global Vision” lens line. Eventually all Sigma lenses will join the “Global Vision’ lens line but we have no set time table for any one specific lens_."


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 18, 2015)

MTF charts available at Sigma Rumors. Wide open, looks similar to the art primes wide open.

http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/07/sigma-24-35mm-f2-art-mtf-charts-distortion-vignetting/

Stopped down to f/8 looks like the primes too.


----------



## beckstoy (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm really not sure why they went with this lens after releasing such amazing 24 and 35 primes. Wouldn't they have taken more market share away from Canon with a 135 or 85 f1.4 Art? 

If they have a great 85 ART, I'll sell my EF 85 1.2L II - their ART lenses are just that good.


----------



## infared (Jul 19, 2015)

beckstoy said:


> I'm really not sure why they went with this lens after releasing such amazing 24 and 35 primes. Wouldn't they have taken more market share away from Canon with a 135 or 85 f1.4 Art?
> 
> If they have a great 85 ART, I'll sell my EF 85 1.2L II - their ART lenses are just that good.



I agree...the are good. I have the 35mm and the 50mm. Impressive glass especially for the money. I have had my issue with them, but I sorted it out and they are keepers. It is interesting that sigma doesn't plan on making an 85mm or a 135mm. It's downright strange. I think photographers would gobble them up. 
I do not plan on buying this new zoom, I have those focal lengths covered to my satisfaction....but I can see street photographers loving this thing!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 19, 2015)

dilbert said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > MTF charts available at Sigma Rumors. Wide open, looks similar to the art primes wide open.
> ...


Why don't they label their MTF diagrams? 

What do the green lines represent? MTF 30 or MTF40, Surely can't be MTF 50???


----------



## kubelik (Jul 20, 2015)

Ripley said:


> If the IQ of the 24-35A is identical to the 24A and 35A at f2, the question becomes whether or not one needs the additional stop of light or the convenience of the zoom.
> 
> For event shooters with multiple bodies, the consideration could be whether or not to forfeit 35-70mm at f2.8 to gain a stop of light at 24-35mm.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the reviews!



I'd totally give up the 35-70 f/2.8 range for even shooting and use this instead. I'd pair it with a second body with the 85 f/1.8 mounted; I think that would do pretty much everything I need in most dark venues.


----------



## Ripley (Jul 22, 2015)

kubelik said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > If the IQ of the 24-35A is identical to the 24A and 35A at f2, the question becomes whether or not one needs the additional stop of light or the convenience of the zoom.
> ...



A Sigma 85A f1.4 would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 22, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I wonder if Sigma are deliberately designing to hit a price point in the $900-$999 range here?
> 
> 24/1.4 Art - $849
> 24-105/4 Art - $899
> ...



From a marketing standpoint, there is a huge difference between a product that costs $999 and one that costs $1000.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 22, 2015)

beckstoy said:


> I'm really not sure why they went with this lens after releasing such amazing 24 and 35 primes. Wouldn't they have taken more market share away from Canon with a 135 or 85 f1.4 Art?
> 
> If they have a great 85 ART, I'll sell my EF 85 1.2L II - their ART lenses are just that good.



If Sigma comes out with a good 135mm, it will be a "take my money" moment for me. That would be sweet!


----------

